# Quality Beers?



## TCShelton

I'm what some would call a beer snob, and I'm guessing that there are a few more of you out there as well.  What do y'all prefer?


----------



## david918

Cold and free


----------



## Nate Riley

Snobby beers for me - Blue Moon, Shiner, Killians

I have also been drinking some Land Shark here in the last couple of years.  I wouldn't call it snobby, but it ain't real cheap either.


----------



## RJS

I likes me some Hoegaarden, Erdinger, Paulaner Hefe-Weissbier, and Blue Moon.  There is also a place here in town called BJ's that makes their own Hefe.  It is so GOOOOODDDD!!!  Oh Man!


----------



## Wingnut

just about any bock


----------



## Sirius

Abita Amber. Made fresh in Abita Springs, Louisiana. 

Mmmmm
Delicious.


----------



## owls84

Brother I knew you would be here with the Abita Beer.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Any of the numerous Shiner product line & Coors Original.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

My own Home Brew  , Maredsous and anything from Real Ale Brewery in Blanco.


----------



## Taurus27

Whilst I was in the States.......I tried Millers and Budweiser......not a bad drop.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Two Things:

I personally never met a beer that I did not like. Correction, Blue Moon is the Only beer that I have tried that I did not like. I drank one, and poured 5.5 of them down the sink.

Secondly, I want every Brother here that is a Home Brewer to know that I find myself an expert in beers, more especially home brews. I volunteer my services as a Product Tester FREE of charge, and will even pay shipping!

Thought that you should know


----------



## scottmh59

once you get a taste for Guiness,,theres no going back..


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

scottmh59 said:


> once you get a taste for Guiness,,theres no going back..



I drink Guiness every St. Patrick's Day as a matter of fact!


----------



## scottmh59

well thats a start brother


----------



## Nate Riley

Bro. Stewart said:


> Two Things:
> 
> I personally never met a beer that I did not like. Correction, Blue Moon is the Only beer that I have tried that I did not like. I drank one, and poured 5.5 of them down the sink.
> 
> Secondly, I want every Brother here that is a Home Brewer to know that I find myself an expert in beers, more especially home brews. I volunteer my services as a Product Tester FREE of charge, and will even pay shipping!
> 
> Thought that you should know



I will have to keep that in mind.  A buddy gave me a brewing kit as a gift.  I have not used it yet, but I got it out the other day.  Maybe I will start one!

Do you brew your own? If so, I may need some advice.


----------



## RJS

cmoreno85tx said:


> My own Home Brew  , Maredsous and anything from Real Ale Brewery in Blanco.



Real Ale makes some good beer.  I tried some once at Eeyores Birthday party.


----------



## Blake Bowden




----------



## JTM

david918 said:


> Cold and free



the latter is the important one there.  cold is optional if it's free.

lol.


----------



## david918

I'm sure you youngsters can't remember the  great beer from my college days in the early 70's Texas Pride sold for about 59 cents a 6pk.Worth every penny


----------



## TCShelton

david918 said:


> I'm sure you youngsters can't remember the  great beer from my college days in the early 70's Texas Pride sold for about 59 cents a 6pk.Worth every penny



Haha, no, that was before my time.


----------



## Wingnut

LOL yes I remember it, might even have a can or 2 somewhere.  Remember Primo Beer from Hawaii?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Nate Riley said:


> I will have to keep that in mind.  A buddy gave me a brewing kit as a gift.  I have not used it yet, but I got it out the other day.  Maybe I will start one!
> 
> Do you brew your own? If so, I may need some advice.



I have never personally tried it however I have a few friends that do and usually give free advice. Just let me know.


----------



## TCShelton

Personally, if I can see through it in the glass, it isn't for me.


----------



## owls84

Well I heard someone say they didn't like Blue Moon but me on the other had I do like me some Blue Moon. Actually had some this weekend.


----------



## RJS

owls84 said:


> Well I heard someone say they didn't like Blue Moon but me on the other had I do like me some Blue Moon. Actually had some this weekend.



Go try you some Hoegaarden Brother.  But you have to pour it the right way.  This is how you should be pouring all of your wheat beers.  The most important part is the swirl at the end.  Leave about an inch of beer in the bottle and swirl it around and pour it in.

[video=youtube;ek_pWuJ4yHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek_pWuJ4yHs[/video]


----------



## owls84

I have had some Hoegaarden actually. I do enjoy a good wheat beer. But I also enjoy a cold beer or a free beer. Well that is unless it is some of that 10% that Tom game me. Lets just say I have a laser hair removal appointment for my chest next week. Looks like I'm giving chewbaca a bear hug.


----------



## TCShelton

owls84 said:


> Well that is unless it is some of that 10% that Tom game me.



That was some good stuff, though.


----------



## lwdisney

I feel like I know good beers better than all yall that are older than me.

all the big Americans are nasty; coors, miller, bud (is ok).  Stouts and porters, certain ambers, some bocks, and very very few wheat beers are where its at.  blue moon is absolutely disgusting...any beer that you need to put a fruit in is a lady's beer.  hoegaarden taste like the bubble gum monster just took a dump in your glass.

some people think they know beer or are cool cuz they like guiness.  everyone in the world has heard of it...it ain't make you a beer connoisseur.  try some young's double chocolate, belhaven's scottish stout or wee heavy.

if you want your socks knocked off, try ten fidy...brewed in colorado.  Texas beers are always good...shiners, ziegen and oh yes, lone star.

and don't forget beers from Germany, like only the ones you can get there


----------



## Blake Bowden

You Masons and yer fancy smancy beers. I'm just a po dunk rural Shiner Beer drinker. bah


----------



## Wingnut

Anyone ever had a red beer?  I got to drinking them in NE while visiting friends.  Beer and tomato juice...


----------



## RJS

Yikes!  My mom started drinking her beer with Clamato.  I had to pass when she asked if I wanted to try one.


----------



## Wingnut

its pretty good actually at least early in the day.  Like a bloody mary without the vodka but with beer.


----------



## owls84

They do make clamato and bud light already in the can together.


----------



## TCShelton

lwdisney said:


> any beer that you need to put a fruit in is a lady's beer.  hoegaarden taste like the bubble gum monster just took a dump in your glass.



Haha, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Nate Riley

Wingnut said:


> Anyone ever had a red beer?  I got to drinking them in NE while visiting friends.  Beer and tomato juice...



My neighbor drinks the Bud Light and Clamato. The other day he brought over a couple of "welders specials" (the 24 oz cans).  It sounds good, I like V8 and I like beer.  But it took about 2 hours to get that thing down, I didn't want to be rude so I just sat there and nursed it as best I could.  So those aren't on my list of beers I like.


----------



## Wingnut

Hot sauce is your friend my Brother, hot sauce is your friend!


----------



## TCShelton

Hot sauce in beer?  What kind of perversity is that?


----------



## Wingnut

Good hot sauce goes great on anything!


----------



## TCShelton

Having a giant mug of Newcastle Brown Ale now.  Yummy!


----------



## xxxxxxl

Shiner, Modelo and Pacifico hit the spot.


----------



## TCShelton

xxxxxxl said:


> Shiner, Modelo and Pacifico hit the spot.



Shiner and Modelo are definitely faves.  Don't know that I've had Pacifico.


----------



## lwdisney

Shiner and Modelo is good.  I'm not such a fan of Pacifico, but Tecate is good...especially for drinking games and getting rowdy at FC Dallas games.

Tomorrow I'll tailgating before I see Judas Priest.  can't decide which beer to bring tho


----------



## Wingnut

Try shiner smokehouse and report the cause.


----------



## TCShelton

Wingnut said:


> Try shiner smokehouse and report the cause.



Don't care for it.  Tastes like they poured too much lighter fluid on the smoke.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

TCShelton said:


> Don't care for it.  Tastes like they poured too much lighter fluid on the smoke.



I tried it just this last weekend, and I concur with TCShelton!


----------



## JTM

Wingnut said:


> Try shiner smokehouse and report the cause.



i love that statement.


My contribution to the thread:

Chimay <--- and if you want to really enjoy it, you'll be eating the correct type of cheese with it.

Spaten Optimater

Hefeweizen (not just the category of wheat beers, but the brand)


----------



## TCShelton

Just picked up some of that Pacifico...


----------



## JTM

i'm gonna go get some miller lite.  less carbs.


----------



## lwdisney

I actually liked shiner smokehouse.  Something was familiar about tho but I can't place my finger on it.  Spaten optimator is also good.

Try some Franziskaner Dunkel...good stuff


----------



## TCShelton

JTM said:


> i'm gonna go get some miller lite.  less carbs.



Lol...


----------



## Blake Bowden

wingnut said:


> try shiner smokehouse and report the cause.



barf


----------



## JTM

from the way people talk, i shouldn't have made it a light/wheat beer:

:beer:


----------



## Wingnut

Bummer... some Single Malt has a distinct smokey flavor that is good... guess it was a good idea that didnt execute well.

Im not a fan of Pale Ale or most Sam Adams products


----------



## owls84

TCShelton said:


> Just picked up some of that Pacifico...



I took part in this batch of Pacifico. As you see above Tom picked it up. Therefore, it was cold, free, and ok tasting. Actually all 3 so I give it :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: (Five empty glasses)


----------



## TCShelton

Yeah, that Pacifico wasn't bad.  I not quite dark enough for my usual fare, but it was a nice change.  Tropical sunshine complete with the crashing waves and cawing multi-colored birds, all in one bottle (well, maybe six).:beer:


----------



## TCShelton

I'm working on this "Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager" made down in Noo Orlins right now.  Pretty tasty.


----------



## scottmh59

yummy.....:beer:


----------



## RedTemplar

It has been my experience that after the first six pack, that brand doesn't realllymatttterr.


----------



## lwdisney

I tired a Brooklyn Bronw Ale the other day...definitely a good one.  Good winter beer


----------



## TCShelton

I'm working on some Dos Equis Amber now.  Not a fan, but the commercials are awesome, so I buy it.


----------



## KD5NM

I don't drink a lot of beer but when I do I prefer DOS EQUIS


----------



## scottmh59

Stay thirsty my brother

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxw0_Pxymyk"]YouTube - most Interesting Man on Packages[/ame]


----------



## owls84

I like how he can speak French in Russian. Now thats dang impressive.


----------



## Jamesb

You know...St. Arnold's Brewery has a "tour" every Sat. at their brewery here in Houston.  For $5 you get a glass and 5 tokens for beer. (bigger glasses are for sale by the way)  A couple of us from our lodge have gone a few times with a lunch and had a pretty good time.  Maybe if something draws a few forum members here we could go.


----------



## TCShelton

Jamesb said:


> You know...St. Arnold's Brewery has a "tour" every Sat. at their brewery here in Houston.  For $5 you get a glass and 5 tokens for beer. (bigger glasses are for sale by the way)



They do the same thing here in Ft Worth at the Rahr Brewery, but I think it is on Sundays.  Good times.


----------



## Jay

I'm a big fan of Rahr beer. Ugly Pug and IPA is the best


----------



## TCShelton

Jay said:


> I'm a big fan of Rahr beer. Ugly Pug and IPA is the best



Ugly Pug is great.


----------



## Sirius

I'm having a small love affair with Andygator right now. It's an Abita product that you can only get local. The alcohol content is between 11 and 15%. It's technically barley wine. It is delicious. Dangerously so. If your ever in town ask for it. It wont change your life, but it could change your night.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

I like Paulaner, Redhook ESB, and anything from Shiner.


----------



## webstermason

Have you tried Fat Tire? I liked it better than Shiner Bock. Also has anyone tried Twisted Tea? Doesn't really taste like beer, more like unsweetened ice tea with lemon.


----------



## Texas_Justice85

Shiner, Shiner Blond, and Killians are my favorites

they use to do a 'round the world at Crickets in Waco, that was always sweet

Chimay is some good stuff too


----------

